# أحكام المحاكم الأجنبية Decisions of Foreign Courts > أحكام المحكمة العليا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية > Decisions of The Supreme Court of The United States >  Sobczak v. Ohio Dept. of Transp. (Ohio 2009)

## هيثم الفقى

[align=left] 
VICTORIA L. SOBCZAK 

Plaintiff v. 
OHIO DEPARTMENT OF TRANSPORTATION 

Defendant 



Case No. 2004-08324 
Judge Joseph T. Clark Magistrate Hol y True Shaver JUDGMENT ENTRY 



An oral hearing was conducted in this case by a magistrate of the court upon defendant's motion for summary judgment. The court determines that there is no error of law or other defect evident on the face of the magistrate's decision. Therefore, the court adopts the magistrate's decision and recommendation as its own, including findings of fact and conclusions of law contained therein. For the reasons set forth in the decision filed concurrently herewith, defendant's motion for summary judgment is GRANTED, and judgment is rendered in favor of defendant. Court costs are assessed against plaintiff. The clerk shall serve upon all parties notice of this judgment and its date of entry upon the journal. 




____________________ 



JOSEPH T. 
CLARK 

Judge 
cc: 





- 1 - 

Case No. 2004- 

- 2 - ENTRY 
Daniel N. Abraham Daniel R. Forsythe 536 South High Street William C. Becker Columbus, Ohio 43215 Assistant Attorneys General 150 East Gay Street, 18th Floor Columbus, Ohio 43215-3130 SJM/cmd Filed January 23, 2009/To S.C. reporter February 10, 
[/align]

----------

